# Here We Go Again



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2014)

Major butt kicking headed my way. Actually gonna be worse the farther south we are. Raining now, to turn to sleet and freezing rain and an estimated foot of heavy snow, we always get more than estimated, tomorrow starting before sunup and 4 degrees tomorrow night.

Why do I keep thinking of Chief Dan George in The Outlaw Josie Wales? "Get ready little lady. Hell is coming to breakfast."


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2014)

Jeez, you must be sick of this winter.  What an ordeal for so much of the country.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah. And for a brief moment today it got up to sixty around two pm. Sixty today with snow still on the ground in spots and then down to four degrees tomorrow night is beyond words.

Thirty years here and this one beats the ones in the nineties by a long shot.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah I originally heard it was supposed to go more north and give us 12" but now they say it's staying down south so maybe 2-4" or even less. Guess you'll get most of it. We are getting 10 F overnight tomorrow, again.


----------



## coaly (Mar 2, 2014)

Skirted us to the south. 12 to 18 down to 1 to 3. No where to put it anyway. Here's my 8 foot high deck.







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Yes, it's really 8 feet high.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 2, 2014)

We've got about an inch of sleet on the ground now, and we're looking at 3-5" of sleet/snow total. There's a biting north wind and they've forecast single digits Mon. night.


fossil said:


> Jeez, you must be sick of this winter.  What an ordeal for so much of the country.


Yeah, guys like me and Bart aren't used to this crap....average temps here for this time of year are 50s/30s. I feel like I've moved back to WI. But even for folks that normally deal with cold and snow, the severity of _this_ winter is something else again. Even though we are getting pummeled here, I still feel fortunate after reading what some are enduring. As usual, the ice is mostly south of us in KY and the big snow went north. KY schools were closed for almost three weeks a while back; Those poor kids will be making up school almost 'til July.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm pretty familiar with BrotherBart's "normal" weather, as I lived just a few miles from him for 12 years.  Never saw anything even approaching this winter there.  Rick


----------



## osagebow (Mar 2, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Major butt kicking headed my way. Actually gonna be worse the farther south we are. "




Been in the bullseye all winter. You gotta get mean. Plumb mad dog mean


----------



## Ashful (Mar 2, 2014)

Our accumulation has been downgraded to 2".  They were forecasting 14" just a few days back.  

This will be the only storm this winter where we get less than the early forecast accumulation.  Most of this year it's been forecast 3" - 6", then we get 10" - 14".

Still got 8" on most of the lawn, but the 8' tall pile at the end of my driveway is now down to maybe 3' high.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 2, 2014)

fossil said:


> BrotherBart....I lived just a few miles from him for 12 years.


Can you tell us why you moved just about as far away from him as you could get?  



Joful said:


> This will be the only storm this winter where we get less than the early forecast accumulation.


See? Things are looking up!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> Can you tell us why you moved just about as far away from him as you could get?



I didn't know him then.  I met him on Hearth.com after I was already in Oregon.  We moved because Fairfax Virginia is a miserable place to be retired.  Actually, I found it pretty miserable even before I retired.


----------



## begreen (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope that all the damage that can be done has already happened and that this passes quickly. Enough's enough, time for spring.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 3, 2014)

We've got 1" overnight, of the originally forecasted 8-12".  My kids' school declared a snow day at 3PM yesterday.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 3, 2014)

Luckily, this one went south of us......all week long it was all the talk of another storm.....glad this one missed, tore up my Shoulder shoveling out the school last time around. From what I've heard, those who were in the path, are getting hit pretty good......stay safe freinds


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

Yep. It is a mess. Base of ice and snowing like crazy with temps sliding down, down, down. In like a lion as it were.


----------



## DIrtyJersey (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm on the southern NJ shore. We have 6" so far and more to come 10-12".


----------



## boo boo (Mar 3, 2014)

Just clouds with the sun trying to break here this morning. Stay safe down there.

If the farmers almanac is correct March could be hell also with multiple storms this month


----------



## johneh (Mar 3, 2014)

MARCH 
IN LIKE A LION 
OUT LIKE A LAMB

We all hope


----------



## Ashful (Mar 3, 2014)

This one slid south of us.  We barely got a dusting, but that didn't stop the schools from taking the opportunity to open 2 hours late.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 3, 2014)

boo boo said:


> If the farmers almanac is correct March could be hell also with multiple storms this month


That's what I fear, the dreaded one-two punch winter. Cold is one thing but tons of snow wears out its welcome with me mighty quick. Or ice....ice sucks for us because we're out in the sticks, the frozen, icy sticks that fall on the power lines. 


johneh said:


> MARCH IN LIKE A LION
> OUT LIKE A LAMB     We all hope


Doesn't that mostly apply to normal years?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 3, 2014)

snowing like an SOB here curently. keeping an eye on the weather , may have to close up sho early, only have about half my team in today as it is


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2014)

5" for the weekend, but at least today was NEGATIVE 17 on the way to work.


----------



## MishMouse (Mar 3, 2014)

-20 this morning.  Saturday we didn't even get above 0.  Add the 20+ mph wind to the temps and it is bone chilling.  Talked to my mom in N WI and she heard that due to the lake being frozen so hard that Summer may not be coming this this year.  I remember many years that the snow pile obtained from plowing the city streets still existed into July.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

Jags said:


> but at least today was NEGATIVE 17 on the way to work.



Now, now enough of that warming up nonsense! 

We still need a solid 4 weeks of -30 if we are to get those pipelines fixed & the oil flowing. Three cheers for a butt ugly cold as…..March that comes in like a lion & just gets nasty & mean after that.  

I know, you are sick & tired of it by now & trust me if we didn't need it to fix those pipelines we would all be wishing you a winter like So Fl or So Cal, as it would be nice & warm here too. 

As it stands were hoping for the March I described above (says he who is currently thawing out frozen watering bowls for the livestock after a few nights of -45 wind chill fun.) 

Back in 10, after I pour more hot water on frozen pipes.


----------



## bsruther (Mar 3, 2014)

5F here tonight, then a gradual warming trend, starting tomorrow. 50 by Saturday and the weather models say that temps will at least remain stable.
Stove is getting shut down Thursday, same day that the last of this season's wood is burned.

Even though the winter here is winding down, I have a feeling that spring will be slow to warm.
Those nasty Redwinged Blackbirds showed up this weekend, so maybe they know different.
This year, I'm really looking forward to seeing the Redbuds bloom.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 3, 2014)

-29 Fahrenheit here this morning, not Colder sounding Celsius.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> not Colder sounding Celsius.



 only until -40 then the Fahrenheit scale sounds much colder. Coldest I ever worked in for a prolonged period was -55, a few days of -57 & one day of -60. Run those on the  scale & they sound just brutal. -67, -70.6 & -76. Brrr sounds cold. You can have it.  Too cold for us Canucks.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 3, 2014)

No snow from this storm for us up here . . . and I am actually disappointed. I would love for the sledding season to be extended. My wife on the other hand is quite happy and keeps hoping for a warm up . . . didn't have the heart to tell her that it's supposed to be cold enough all week to keep the snow we have on the ground already.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

Get here quick Jake. My driveway is a nine hundred foot bobsled run at the moment.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 3, 2014)

Ummm . . . I'm talking about sledding with a motor in the front . . . aka snowmobiling. Then again, bobsledding might be fun . . . you want to be the driver or brakeman?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Ummm . . . I'm talking about sledding with a motor in the front . . . aka snowmobiling. Then again, bobsledding might be fun . . . you want to be the driver or brakeman?



Spectator.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Spectator.


 

. . . and emergency first aider?


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 3, 2014)

bsruther said:


> This year, I'm really looking forward to seeing the Redbuds bloom.



Me too. I'm at the northern limit of the Redbud zone, and am worried that mine have been killed by the cold this winter.


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Now, now enough of that warming up nonsense!
> We still need a solid 4 weeks of -30 if we are to get those pipelines fixed & the oil flowing.



You guys just need to get your butts in gear so we can have a nice spring.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 3, 2014)

Global warming!  Global warming!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

Well my climate certainly is changing!


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2014)

It makes me feel like driving those big V8's all these years was just wasting gas.


----------



## blades (Mar 3, 2014)

Its those big V8's and 10's in my trucks that let you get a paycheck, or to the store, or anywhere else. Also the same ones that drag your toys back on to street when you have miscalculated conditions. If I get jammed up you better believe you had no business being there.


----------



## razerface (Mar 3, 2014)

well, if it is your v-10 getting my paycheck,,,please go to a v-12, cause i need a bigger paycheck.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't get a paycheck. Don't need to go to the store or anywhere else. So the 454 powered 7,100 pound 4x4 toy is sitting covered in snow in the driveway. Playing winch rack.


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2014)

Hmmm...why did I first read that as "Playing wench rack".


----------



## SKIN052 (Mar 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah. And for a brief moment today it got up to sixty around two pm. Sixty today with snow still on the ground in spots and then down to four degrees tomorrow night is beyond words.
> 
> Thirty years here and this one beats the ones in the nineties by a long shot.


Sounds like a similar Winter to us BB. I was just saying not long ago that the only Winter that would compare to this would be the winter of 94/95 but I don't remember it being quite this long and figgin cold.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

Jags said:


> You guys just need to get your butts in gear so we can have a nice spring.



Were working on it Jags, were working on it. Trust me we all would have rather been done last month. Spending your days & nights for the shift workers, hugging a steel pipe or pumping water before it freezes in -30 is no fun at all. We have put in so many warming stations this year that I seem to lose count for awhile. Good thing they are there though as with a -45 wind chill things can get real deadly real fast. Not the kind of temps one wants to get wet in. All the normal horseplay on a typical job site just vanishes at those temps, good thing too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

Snow is done. Now just the bone chilling cold. First winter with this many ice and snowfalls we have had without the lights going out.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 3, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> only until -40 then the Fahrenheit scale sounds much colder. Coldest I ever worked in for a prolonged period was -55, a few days of -57 & one day of -60. Run those on the  scale & they sound just brutal. -67, -70.6 & -76. Brrr sounds cold. You can have it.  Too cold for us Canucks.


It's getting pretty thick around here now! I may have to go out and get my waders soon., lol


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> It's getting pretty thick around here now! I may have to go out and get my waders soon., lol



I wish, those are quite normal temps for an eastern arctic winter above the 60th. Wish it weren't so but it is.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

It has never be any "C" here. But tonight is gonna break a record low set in 1878 for the coldest temp in the month of March.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

Look on the bright side. Those temps sure beat being in the Antarctic in June, July & August.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't think I'd be going into work when it's -73... Nope, not! And if you above the 60th parallel then it's believable, yes!


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 3, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Look on the bright side. Those temps sure beat being in the Antarctic in June, July & August.


I know it, I looked into a maintenance job at McMurdo science outpost and you start out in our summer and there winter. A big federal contractor which I can't remember the name runs the facilities there and you apply and interview in Colorado. I'd imagine they have quite the redundancy in their heating systems.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> tonight is gonna break a record low set in 1878 for the coldest temp in the month of March.



What happened?, someone shut down that flow in the Atlantic? How low is the record low? Don't say it's short pants & short sleeves weather!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> What happened?, someone shut down that flow in the Atlantic? How low is the record low? Don't say it's short pants & short sleeves weather!



Going to 0F. The last time it was single digits here in March was March, 1878.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> And if you above the 60th parallel than it's believable



Not anymore, went there to build an airport terminal….froze my….off & left when the job was done. Try bolting together steel railings in -55 when you need your gloves off so you can feel if you have cross threaded the thing. No fun & no volunteers from the crew either, can't say I blame them.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Going to 0F.



Dern dude that's -18. Cold as….for your neck of the woods. Stoking the stove all night long.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 3, 2014)

The coldest I've experienced here was -38F about 7 years ago. We lost power then and I didn't have a stove and the house was only 3/4 insulated at the time and I was building it myself. The house temp was only 55 to start with and it dropped fast from there. I went outside to try and start the truck, it hurt just to breathe it seemed! The truck turned over but the gas wouldn't ignite. That was here on the 47th P.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I'd imagine they have quite the redundancy in their heating systems.



After the stint in the eastern arctic I can honestly say the carrot would have to be awfully large to get me to go to the Antarctic. Yes plenty of parts on hand, no wood there, well maybe some petrified wood, nothing for a stove though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Look on the bright side. Those temps sure beat being in the Antarctic in June, July & August.



Now you know why I turned down the transfer to the Antarctic. 

In fact I was advised at the oil company that the statement on my career interest papers could hurt my career. "I have no interest in living in the Middle East or North of the Mason Dixon line. Will travel there."


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> "I have no interest in living in the Middle East or North of the Mason Dixon line. Will travel there."



Bet they had a good laugh when they read that. I know I just did.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 3, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I don't think I'd be going into work when it's -73... Nope, not! And if you above the 60th parallel then it's believable, yes!


I sympathize with Brother Bart.  Our average winter lows are just 3 degrees below his own, so very similar.  But... -73, whether F or C, is just inhumane temperature.  I don't think I've experienced anything even remotely near that.  We start whining when it hits zero, and that only happens a few times each year.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

Funny thing is my 1995 Suburban has a block heater in it just because it was sitting on the lot with every option they had then. On a lot in Texas. 

It has never been plugged in so now it would probably just burn the truck to the ground.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, it's what your used to and set up for. The East has made the news again for their tough times and toughness in the face of another storm! It sucks to be you! Maybe we can be lucky and have such a nice winter again next year?  Add on: the first time I used my newly installed block heater this winter it was so cold that the power cord cracked open and shorted it out! Ha! Just my luck sometimes I guess!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Funny thing is my 1995 Suburban has a block heater in it just because it was sitting on the lot with every option they had then. On a lot in Texas.
> 
> It has never been plugged in so now it would probably just burn the truck to the ground.


I have a block heater in my 2004 Dodge gasser... put it in when I bought it, thinking it might help get the windshield defroster going a few minutes quicker on frozen mornings, but it didn't seem to make much difference.  It hasn't been used since 04/05, but I did consider plugging it in a few nights this winter.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 3, 2014)

On the plus side, I was just out to fetch some wood, and it's a beautiful night!  Doesn't even feel very cold, thanks to the wind finally dying down.  Felt much worse yesterday, and it was in the teens!  NOAA predicted low of 2F tonight.  How're you lower than us, Bart?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2014)

12 and chill of 2 at the moment. Sunup ain't gonna be comfortable. Bout to hit the sack and deal with it then. The 30 has a belly full of oak and we will see. I let the place cool down too much burning down coals for the night load.


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm just relieved to hear that the ice didn't cause tons of power outages. This cold will pass, hopefully soon for you all.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 3, 2014)

It's easier to run the stove for myself when it's colder out. I'll have gobs of coals to easily start the next load and the fresh splits start right off the get go with little or no adjustment of the air. Like right now, I just put two Maple splits in. That's enough for now as it's only 4 above, not too cold for here. I don't want to overheat the place.


----------



## becasunshine (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, this is how you know it's been Too Much Winter:

OUR LABRADOR RETRIEVER IS OVER IT.

You know it's been too cold for too long when THE LABRADOR RETRIEVER doesn't want to go outside- even though he's bored bored bored in the house.

Can we count this one as March roaring in like a lion?  Please?


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 18, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> And for a brief moment today it got up to sixty around two pm. Sixty today with snow still on the ground in spots and then down to four degrees tomorrow night is beyond words.


Me and you both BB.

My road was a glass sheet from all of this.  Just far south enough not to get snow, just far north enough for it to freeze.

I would rather have 10 feet of snow a year than to deal with freezing rain......BLAH



Woody Stover said:


> .ice sucks for us because we're out in the sticks, the frozen, icy sticks that fall on the power lines.



Around here you don't have to be in the sticks to have those falling on power lines (and across major roads, and through roofs, etc).


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, ice is bad! At times I've seen it so bad that people would ice skate down the streets and the sand trucks would have to back over there own sand just to get the cars on the freeways going again. I run snow tires up here in the winter and they are studable but the only way I can stud them legally is to get a Saturday job at the Post Office or be a 1st responder. I'd love to have them studded to deal with the hills just in my driveway that I can't get up with the car at times from ice.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 19, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Yes,mice is bad! At times I've seen it so bad that people would ice skate down the streets and the sand trucks would have to back over there own sand just to get the cars on the freeways going again.



That is a lot of mice!


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 19, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> That is a lot of mice!


Yes! You've seen the shows where their so thick on farms that when they run they flow like water! Lol!


----------



## Jags (Mar 20, 2014)

Just drove in to work on a sheet of mice.  Slick as....well...mice guts.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 20, 2014)

My trip in this morning was a bit micey as well . . . but then it turned to freezing Mickeys . . . and now just rain.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 20, 2014)

At least we don't have to deal with the foggy Murine Layers they get out in San Fran.


----------

